# Arrow insert removal



## archeryshack

*removal*

Find the biggest field tip you can and screw it into the shaft. Then heat up the very end of the field tip until the insert slides out. Just don't apply too much heat or the carbon will crack, but I guess thats not too big of a deal if you are cutting them off shorter.As a side note if the glue was any kind of "instant" glue watch out for the smoke coming out of the shaft when you pull the insert out, if it gets in your eye it burns pretty bad (I know from experience). hope this helps! -jeremy


----------



## loc

you can also drop in a drill bit from the noc end and "swing" it a bit and the weight of the drill bit should push out the insert.


----------



## Backlash

hitek said:


> I bought some carbon arrows used an need to trim them down a inch. How do remove the old inserts before trimming the arrows.
> 
> Thanks


Shoot them into the 2x8 that surrounds the target butt. Pull the arrow out ant the insert will stay behind. How do I know this? Don't ask.


----------



## dsal

Brill bit works like a charm. Just be carefull where you point the arrow,usually insert and bit come out flying if not carefull.


----------



## Bird Dogg

Megathrust archery makes inserts that require no glue. Their inserts set with an allen set screw and are "pressure" fit if you will...I shoot their arrows. the nice thing is that if you shoot their arrows, and you damage them, you can salvage stuff like fletchings and inserts. no glue saves time and money. Some of my arrows have been shot all summer long at 3d shoots every week, with no breakage or loss of inserts. if you have to cut arrows you simply loosen set screw pull insert our and re-cut your arrow. In the mean time however, a friend of mine uses a drill bit the size of the inside diameter of the arrow and drops it down the shaft. Using a swinging whip type motion swings the arrow shaft causing the bit to slide down the shaft and slam into the insert. usually loosening it after a few good swings.


----------



## RobP

what if your inserts were set with epoxy? Are they still salvagable?


----------



## psargeant

RobP said:


> what if your inserts were set with epoxy? Are they still salvagable?


The drill bit trick should work. I wouldn't heat them, enough heat to break the epoxy bond will likely damage the shaft...


----------



## caseydan34

This works sweet as hell!!!


----------



## 3children

The only way, really is the drill bit. Take your nock off the back side insert the biggest bit that will fit and slide inside. Sorta whip the shaft so that the bit bangs into the insert from the inside. I had to do that last night for a customer and he waited so I just dropped the bit maybe 10 times and once it broke free I was able to pull it out.


----------



## biblethumpncop

I used the drill bit technique tonight to get tips out that were glued with AAE MAX IMPACT glue. Worked like a charm! I'm glad I found this thread. THANKS!!!


----------



## zkid09

bringing back a somewhat old thread to keep it closer to the top
i just had this issue. i was trying to remove inserts from some older arrows so i have some extras "just in case". heated them... heated them some more.... kept heating and the dang carbon started twisting about the time the insert come out. 

needless to say, im glad im not shooting THAT arrow anymore hahaha


----------



## jenk9319

I shoot the Easton FMJ's, I tried the heating technique with no success and the drill bit technique with no success. I may have to try the 2 x 8 technique!


----------



## GOOSE96

I made one that works like the drill bit technique. I got a solid metal rod that would fit the arrows,cut it down to 33 inch. Took an old plastic shovel handle,cut handle off with 4inch wood left isnside handle.Drill pressed a 4 inch hole in handle and gorilla glued rod in. i made one for carbon and one fro aluminum. I just start with light taps and work up to harder hits. works perfect,no flying bits!


----------



## Xenomorph

GOOSE96 said:


> I made one that works like the drill bit technique. I got a solid metal rod that would fit the arrows,cut it down to 33 inch. Took an old plastic shovel handle,cut handle off with 4inch wood left isnside handle.Drill pressed a 4 inch hole in handle and gorilla glued rod in. i made one for carbon and one fro aluminum. I just start with light taps and work up to harder hits. works perfect,no flying bits!



There we go, old fashioned DIY and common sense. 

:bump:


----------



## blucky

If using the drill bit technique and you plan on reusing the old inserts double check and make sure the end is not mushroomed too much. Best just to replace with a new one. Also check the end of the shaft if you are not recutting. If the insert was mushroomed then it could have cracked the end of the shaft on the way out.


----------



## GOOSE96

xenomorph said:


> there we go, old fashioned diy and common sense.
> 
> :bump:


thank you- i just dont like wasting money or flying objects


----------



## ThrowinCarbon

Glad i found this thread, Be curious of the best way to get them out.


----------



## hunterhewi

I just boil some water and dip the arrow in it for around 30-40 seconds use the drill bit technique and it works great!!


----------



## GRIMWALD

There are tools made for the removal of inserts
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIto4WoZhjQ

GRIM


----------



## Gapmaster

> Shoot them into the 2x8 that surrounds the target butt. Pull the arrow out ant the insert will stay behind. How do I know this? Don't ask.



That's Awsome


----------



## Archery dynamic

found a guy on you tube that got a copper screw that fit the HIT inserts that go with FMJ he screwed it in and used a torch to just heat the screw so he wasn't putting direct heat on the shaft the heat wen through the screw threw the insert to the adhesive and used a pair of pliers to pull on the screw to pull out the insert


----------



## dale gribble

Bird Dogg said:


> Megathrust archery makes inserts that require no glue. Their inserts set with an allen set screw and are "pressure" fit if you will...I shoot their arrows. the nice thing is that if you shoot their arrows, and you damage them, you can salvage stuff like fletchings and inserts. no glue saves time and money. Some of my arrows have been shot all summer long at 3d shoots every week, with no breakage or loss of inserts. if you have to cut arrows you simply loosen set screw pull insert our and re-cut your arrow. In the mean time however, a friend of mine uses a drill bit the size of the inside diameter of the arrow and drops it down the shaft. Using a swinging whip type motion swings the arrow shaft causing the bit to slide down the shaft and slam into the insert. usually loosening it after a few good swings.





That looks like a GREAT answer to the problem. I've trashed arrows (actually just relegated them to "field point only" duty), after losing a fletch , being impossible (for me) to get the fletching lined back up with the broadhead.

From what I saw on their site, the inserts are made for their arrows. Do you know if they make a (point-end) insert that is compatible with Gold Tip (55-75, 75-95)?


----------



## b0w_bender

I use a long steel shaft that sticks out of the end of the arrow at the nock end and I tap it with a brad hammer.


----------



## straddleridge

I use hot melt on my inserts (carbon arrows) and just unscrew the field tip part way out and lightly heat it with a torch. Never had a problem.

Tried Easton epoxy and could not remove inserts without destroying the arrow. Used heat, drill bit and a long steel rod.


----------



## tpcollins

loc said:


> you can also drop in a drill bit from the noc end and "swing" it a bit and the weight of the drill bit should push out the insert.


Well that worked slicker than snot. I just pulled a 110 grain brass insert out of a Black Eagle Executioner crossbow shaft that BE said I couldn't remove! Thanks.


----------



## GRIMWALD

tpcollins said:


> Well that worked slicker than snot. I just pulled a 110 grain brass insert out of a Black Eagle Executioner crossbow shaft that BE said I couldn't remove! Thanks.


Be sure to inspect the inside of the shat for any damage and especially along the edges for micro fractures.

GRIM


----------



## aljburk

Cut the arrows down with the insert inside the arrow then remove the insert from the cutoff ends.

You will not damage the main arrow shaft. Just be careful of the smoke and use two sets of pliers. 

This of course only works if you are cutting off an amount longer than the insert. 

Make sure you double check that first!!


----------



## yotehunter243

I just did the drill bit method with 4 Victory VAPs with bent inserts works great


----------



## EchoBravo

This is an old thread, but still useful, so I'll add my 2 cents. 

If you're also a rifle shooter, a .17 or .22 caliber full length cleaning rod, like a Dewey, works great, similar to the drill bit trick. Just insert through the nock end and lightly whack it a few times. Put a little tape around the handle end if you're worried it might damage the nock end (mine didn't).


----------



## csalodge

EchoBravo said:


> This is an old thread, but still useful, so I'll add my 2 cents.
> 
> If you're also a rifle shooter, a .17 or .22 caliber full length cleaning rod, like a Dewey, works great, similar to the drill bit trick. Just insert through the nock end and lightly whack it a few times. Put a little tape around the handle end if you're worried it might damage the nock end (mine didn't).


Glad I read all the way to the end of the the end of this thread before I ran out and bought a solid metal rod! I have a .22 caliber cleaning rod 3 feet above my work bench and never even though about it until I read this...:embara:
Lots of great suggestions here. Thanks to all.


----------



## thwackaddict

GOOSE96 said:


> thank you- i just dont like wasting money or flying objects


Then why are you into archery? wasting money???? flying objects????:teeth::set1_rolf2:


----------



## tote

Put a field tip in a vice. Heat it with a torch, not too long. Screw the insert onto the field point and pull. It will slide right off.


----------

